# Strange lump on dog's leg



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lump on dog's leg.
My 10 month old staffie has developed a lump on his leg. It appeared a few days ago, I've been keeping an eye on it and will be taking him to the vet as it appears to be getting redder.

Photos below...

Just wondered if anyone has seen anything similar before? It's on his front right leg near to the elbow area.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

one of mine had one just like that, i showed my vet who told me to just leave it alone and it will gradually get smaller and go and it did:thumbup: cant remember what he called it now though


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> one of mine had one just like that, i showed my vet who told me to just leave it alone and it will gradually get smaller and go and it did:thumbup: cant remember what he called it now though


Oh that's good news, I was getting worried as it looks really sore! Thank you


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe something of nothing. I'd still pay the vet a visit though.


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Maybe something of nothing. I'd still pay the vet a visit though.


Yes, I'll still go to be on the safe side, always a worry with lumps and bumps I think, best to get it checked.


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

My lab had something that looked very simialar and the vet called it a hystiocytoma (sp) he also said it would go away on its own but it didnt and it got infected and she had to have it taken off this tues just gone. hers was on her chest by her arm pit. I'll try and get some pics up for you to see


















How it looked infected


----------

